# Preferred bullet for Mulies and elk?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you were to buy only one bullet for your deer and elk hunting which one would it be?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

As you know. I'm not going to use the sst on elk again. Putting price aside, I like the barnes for performance but I wished they shot a little better out of my rifle.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Winchester XP3


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm a barnes guy. Sure am glad my rifle likes them as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Only one? Hands down Nosler Partition. If you cant get'er done with that bullet its YOUR fault. ALWAYS expands, Always retains enough weight for deep penetration.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Partition


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Only one? Hands down Nosler Partition. If you cant get'er done with that bullet its YOUR fault. ALWAYS expands, Always retains enough weight for deep penetration.
> 
> -DallanC


+ 1


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> As you know. I'm not going to use the sst on elk again. Putting price aside, I like the barnes for performance but I wished they shot a little better out of my rifle.


I don't know what happened with the SST? It's the 165 bullet that I could find on the shelf in Hornaday Superformance line and my gun seems to like it!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Old school Hornady 162 Grn BTSP in a 7MM Mag. Has always worked very well. o-||


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

+2 on partition


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

For me, it actually depends on the caliber and/or cartridge in question.

"If I had to pick ONE" in *bold*.

Rifle cartridge/calibers and bullets I like:
.243 Win/6mm Wildcat - 90 gr Scirroco II, *95 gr Partition*, 100 gr Norma Oryx
.270 Win - *140 gr Partition*, 130 gr Norma Oryx (discontinued)
.30 caliber - 165/168 or 180 grain - Swift A-Frame, Nosler Partition, *Norma Oryx/Vulcan*
".303" caliber - 174 gr Hornady Interlock, *174/215 gr Woodleigh Weldcore*
8mm - 200 gr Partition, *196 gr Woodleigh Weldcore*, 200 gr Swift A-Frame
.35 caliber - 250 gr Partition, *250 gr Swift A-Frame*, 225-310 gr Woodleigh Weldcore/PP

For .375 and beyond, nearly any bullet will do the job well - even cheap stuff like Speer Hot-Cores. However, I would _not_ use Sierra Game Kings. I don't like how frequently they lose their jackets.

One exception, where you're generally stuck with handgun bullets in a rifle cartridge:
.444 Marlin - *265 gr Hornady Interlock* (best commercial choice), 270 gr DeepCurl (must limit velocity), 310 gr Lee FP/GC (cast), a custom cast bullet design. Or make your own bonded or unbonded bullets from .40 S&W brass:

















(Performs _better_ than an Accubond, and very similar to Partitions.)

Handguns:
.32 caliber - probably not going to happen. But, if it did... a *hard-cast* lead bullet.
.35 caliber - *hard-cast*, again.
.41 caliber - 180 gr Barnes XPB, 210 gr Partition, *210 gr Speer DeepCurl*
.44 caliber - 240/270 gr DeepCurl, 200/220 gr Barnes XPB, *240/280 gr Swift A-Frame*

I don't shoot anything beyond .44 caliber in a handgun, that I would consider hunting with. So, that's about it.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Squigie said:


> Or make your own bonded or unbonded bullets


Now that is cool 8)


----------



## Farsider322 (Sep 30, 2008)

OK with my lisdexia....I read this as "Preferred Mullet for Bullies and Elk" 
Kinda the same thing don't you think?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Any expanding bullet, well placed.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Berger VLD Hunting bullets. They pattern far and away the best in my .300 win mag and accuracy trumps all in my book.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm going to go with the Hornady interbond. The partition has certainly earned its reputation I have just never tried it.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

timberbuck said:


> Winchester XP3


+1


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Barnes TSX all copper 100% weight retention


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Nosler Zipedo, at least till I run out


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Farsider322 said:


> OK with my lisdexia....I read this as "Preferred Mullet for Bullies and Elk"
> Kinda the same thing don't you think?


Absolutely! Sounds worthy of its own thread fo sho!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Hornady SST, good ballistic coefficient (.460 for the 130 gr .277) Accurate, and it has performed very well for me. 

Also half the price of Nosler Partition.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

2full said:


> +2 on partition


+3


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nosler created the best performing bullet in the partition, then the most accurate bullet in the ballistic tip. Then they created a bullet that flys like a ballistic tip and performs like a partition. The Accubond is the king of hunting bullets in my opinion. While the Barnes are a good bullet, I also like the E-tip better in the solid copper category--------------------SS


----------

